# Comanche home made Meyer bracket copy



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have been soaking up info here for a few days now and came up with an idea. I was thinking instead of paying $500 from meyer for a XJ/MJ specific mount, why not copy them and make the mount myself? I will be picking up a used 6.5 western blade and controls. So basically I will be copying there side frame mounts but extending them out forwards some more to hold the lift arm set-up. Anyone have any input?


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Let me know how it goes so I can make one for my tj


----------



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

I won't be starting it til next week at least I have a lot of work to do this week. Have to get a roof done before its toooo cold!


----------

